# Are Anubias Snow White a waste of time and money



## papa_c (26 Dec 2020)

It seems that everytime somebody mentions Anubias Snow White it is because it is melting. I can't recall anybody being able to grow this, even some of the members that I would regards as semi pro's have no positive results.

What are your thoughts on the plant?


----------



## Nuno Gomes (26 Dec 2020)

I got mine a week ago and I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Nigel95 (26 Dec 2020)

Mine isn't melting some new leaves are popping up but it's a bit hard to build up volume for me personally. Older leaves sometimes struggle and need a cut.


----------



## Andy Pierce (30 Dec 2020)

I'm also giving it a try:  Snow on the mountain, Fireplace aquarium
If that doesn't work I might just go with anubias nana mini instead.


----------



## Andy Pierce (6 Feb 2021)

Five week update:  no melting, but no obvious growth either:  Snow on the mountain – not melted yet, Fireplace aquarium 
I'm hoping that at some point these will decide they've found their happy place and will take off a bit.  Anyone else able to post a follow-up?


----------



## Andy Pierce (14 Mar 2021)

Ten week update:  *forget it*.  No chance of success with this plant; see the sad story with pictures described here:








						Anubias nana 'Snow White' doesn't grow | Fireplace aquarium
					

Anubias nana 'Snow White' looks so great in a tissue culture cup, but just doesn't have what it takes to survive in real-world conditions.



					niade.com
				


I'm going to give _Bucephalandra caterina_ a try instead. Life is tough enough for plants underwater even if they have chlorophyll.


----------

